# New species! Discovered!



## SingleShot man (Dec 24, 2007)

Today, I had the befuddling opportunity to discover a new species...

Bulletproof Bunnies!
I think something in their feed has prompted them to grow Kevlar fur.

I went out to my honeyhole today with two boxes of 3" Magnum highbrass 6's. Got there at noon. The action was absolutely insane. By 2:00 I had kicked up around 40-something Jacks. Nuts, these days.
Every time I drew a bead and fired, they did one of two things:
1. (loping along, no big hurry-) BOOM- big cloud of hair- Engage afterburners. Take off like they'd been kicked in the arse. It didn't slow 'em down, it sped them up!

2. BOOM- look around, confused (Bunny: "What the h*ll was that?"). Reload (I'm shooting a 12 ga single). BOOM- Take off like the hounds of hell were after it. Big cloud of fur. Nothing.

Follow up, no blood, no body parts. Bunny flat out heading for the next county. Range; 50-60 yards.
Mind you- I've dropped jacks with target rounds (8 shot) at 50 yards from a 20 ga. 
70 yards, full choke, 20 ga 1 oz (#6 shot)= dead bunny
A .410, 7/8 oz #7 1/2 shot at 40 yds= dead bunny.
12 ga, 1.5 oz #7 1/2 shot, 50 yds= dead bunny.
16 ga double barrel, 1 oz #6 shot 40 yds= dead bunny.
Never mind all the rimfire and centerfire rounds= dead bunny.
What gives?
I burned up a box and a half today, with only 3 (FOR SURE, 3) misses. Some of them stuck around long enough for a second shot. Two, for a third. 
WHAT... THE... H*LL? 
No dead bunnies, or even overtly wounded (behavioral observation: come on- when a critter is wounded, it's obvious). I followed up every shot on fresh, pristine snow. No blood, lots of hair. Track it for a hundred yards- long, healthy bounds.
I've become a firm believer in #3 buck as the only sure-fire way to kill Superbunnies. Kevlar fur? I THINK SO!


----------



## SingleShot man (Dec 24, 2007)

Let us call them:
' Lepus Californicus Projectileus Impervious' 
'Impervii (sp.?)' ' impervae?'

or

' Lepus Californicus Clarkus Kentiae' ?
Help me out here.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

We had the same problem when we went out a few weeks ago. Bunnies everywhere. The hair would fly and they would run forever. We even could see one holding up his front leg , he ran to the road and then went for a half a mile straight down the center never to be seen again. 
Bullet proof fur for sure.


----------



## huntducksordietrying (Sep 21, 2007)

Darwin would be proud. O*-- |-O-| |-O-| <<--O/


----------



## woollybugger (Oct 13, 2007)

Get yourself an accurate .22 and a couple boxes of velocitors. Scope that rifle and settle the score. 

Have you patterned that gun/load? even if you just take a cardboard and shoot a spot on it to see what is up with your gun (or you). A high velocity #6 pellet will often go right through a rabbit out to 45 yards. What brand/load of shells are these? they sound like real duds. I have shot literally piles of jackrabbits with 'promo' type shotshells in #8, #7 1/2, and #6. You can't fault the shot size.

Something to think about. A grazing hit from a single pellet will produce a lot of fur. Do you see the pattern hit all around the bunny when you shoot?


----------



## SingleShot man (Dec 24, 2007)

Good points, Woolly-

I haven't patterned the gun on a target yet- but I did notice that it hits quite low. After those first half-dozen shots, I compensated for the difference and yes- the fur was 'all around'. With the fresh snow, I got a very good indication of just what my pattern was doing 'out there'. It was about three feet wide, and the 'traces' were some 30' long. Good density.
I'm using Estate 3" mag #6's. Also, Kent 5's. Just my regular pheasant loads.
I've never been much of a shotgunner, and I'm aware that I probably need to spend some time on the trap range this summer before I go blaming the gun. But- One would think that with the evidence I gathered, a fairly square hit bunny should tumble. If I'd have had my .22 bolt gun, things would have been VERY different 8) . 
Today I've taken it upon myself to figure this out. I think I'm gonna get it tapped for screw-in choke tubes, get a Carlson Super Full Turkey choke, and some copper plated #4's. :twisted: 
We'll see how it goes next time out.
I think I need to invest in a Mec 600 jr. and tailor my loads to my hunt- factory Turkey shells are ridiculously expensive when you're going through this kind of volume.


----------



## JAT83 (Sep 9, 2007)

Sounds like the Monty Python Rabbit has spawn in Utah! :lol:


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

Hey singleshot if you need I can come play back up for ya


----------



## SingleShot man (Dec 24, 2007)

Definitely-

Don't forget a reliable .470 NE double, or something of that nature. I recommend something with a minimum bore diameter of .400 with a stout construction. Partitions, Bearclaws, or X bullets are good minimums, although the Woodleigh solid is probably your best bet.
I'd also recommend a fast-cycling repeater or double, in case the birdshot I'm flinging makes them sufficiently cantankerous to turn on us. Since modern artillery typically fails to penetrate, you have to rely solely on blunt-force trauma to bring 'em down.


----------

